# which google anylitics to use and why?



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Google analytic codes. What to use and why? I can go to the home page and there are TONZ of em.. why to use the ones you do? What would/should a person use?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Go here:

http://www.google.com/analytics/


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

will check it out thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

What do you mean by code? When you sign up for GA they give you a code to embed in your site.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

there are a ton of add on codes. http://code.google.com/intl/en-US/apis/analytics/docs/gaJS/gaJSApi.html


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah: just cut and paste it.Or just ware pasties.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Rcp: Tell Ron I said Hi.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

also I didn't know how to add the code till last night... now I can't find the code in my account. Anyone know where in the account the code is posted or accessible?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Rcp: Tell Ron I said Hi.


Who's Ron?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Nathen: Just bring the kid up here and move in.We will figure it out.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

nevermind found it under help, then installation troubleshooting


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Nathen: Just bring the kid up here and move in.We will figure it out.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Nathen: Just bring the kid up here and move in.We will figure it out.


What about the sisterwives?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

how the eck' you get it to work?? ERRRRRRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

nEighter said:


> how the eck' you get it to work?? ERRRRRRRRRRRRRR...


You need to add the google analytics tracking code to your website by editing the source for every page you want analytics to track. 

Here's google's HowTo on it: http://www.google.com/support/analytics/bin/answer.py?answer=55522&ctx=sibling

Here are the instructions for adding the tracking code: http://www.google.com/support/analytics/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=55488

Hope that helps!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks mantis.. I haven't had any time to mess with it since I did it.


----------

